# Pop-up vs hard side



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Folks,
With the increase in gas prices, thinking of picking up a camper to use for those hunting trips to the further out properties. Gets expensive running 2 hrs, hunt the day, 2 hrs back. Anyway, since it will be used mainly during fall and winter hours what is the consensus on the advantage of a hard side vs a popup for staying warm? Some of my hunts take place in some brutal cold weather. What is your opinion on the lowest temp you would use a popup vs hard side? Thanks.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

I've camped in my pop-up in December. If you have a furnace it gets pretty hot. 
As far as which one to own, that depends on where you want to take it. I like my pop-up, because I can tow it into some tight spots, where a hard side will not go. Down some two tracks that get pretty tight. I can also move my pop=up by hand if I get in a tight spot. 
If you are going to stay in a campground all the time, a hard side is pretty nice. 
My pop-up does not get blown around going down the high way either. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I had an Apache pop up that had the "hard sides" and as far a a pop up goes it worked great! It towed easier than a standard travel trailer but for storage and set up before you went anywere it was kind of a pain. With the standard style you can pack and set up before you take off. Braking camp to come home is a little easier as well.


----------



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

These look like a pretty good rig: http://www.chaletrv.com/ I'd like to see one up close, but they appear to be set up for cold weather, and look like they would shed snow nicely. Good luck...Scott


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

If you get one and choose to leave it up there you may want to pop rivet some sheet metal across the bottom to keep the rodents from gnawing threw. Water is your only worry. I use to use my pick up camper all year. Only had to drain the water tank between uses. The furnace inside kept the water in the tank and the water lines from freezing when full. Also what ever you choose a shower is nice if you stay longer than 3 or 4 days.


----------



## enfield (Apr 13, 2003)

I've used both and found that the tent camper is very drafty compared to a hard side.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I have a popup with canvas sides and it's quite comfortable if you set it up where your not getting pummeled by the elements. As for the lowest temps, I have been in it when it's gotten below 0 and as long as I kept the heat going, I was comfortable (I have a great cold weather bag to sleep in). Mind you a popup is not as spacious as a TT or cabin, but if your prepared and don't expect to live in shorts and be barefoot, you'll be fine. 


You brought up a good secondary question. I don't have a battery hookup to run my furnace, I use a indoor rated propane heater on a long hose off a couple of 20 pound tanks. How long can one run a normal furnace off of single charge?


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Craig M said:


> I
> You brought up a good secondary question. I don't have a battery hookup to run my furnace, I use a indoor rated propane heater on a long hose off a couple of 20 pound tanks. How long can one run a normal furnace off of single charge?


I can get a week + out of a single deep cycle battery. I've never lost charge. I have mine wired to take charge off the truck when I need to. If I need to charge I can plug the camper into the truck run the truck for 30min and get a good charge, but I have never camped in it more then a week. 
Now remember, I use the battery only to run the furnace. In the winter I use lanterns for light, and they heat it up nicely during the day also. I don't run the furnace during the day. 
This is all remote camping, at a camground I plug in and run lights, tv/vcr, furnace, anything I want to. 
I never use the water tank in my pop-up either. I bring water in a 5 gallon jug. I just don't like to drain it after ever trip.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

All things being equal, a "hard side", or travel trailer, will give you more protection against the elements vs. a pop up. My recommendation would be to buy the newest and best condition hard side camper your budget will allow. Summer use will also be improved with a hard side, if you have air conditioning. I can't see how canvas holds in the cool air very well if it is 90+ outside. A small travel, newish travel trailer with a good furnace and air conditioning sounds like it would meet your needs very well.


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

Burksee said:


> I had an Apache pop up that had the "hard sides" and as far a a pop up goes it worked great! It towed easier than a standard travel trailer but for storage and set up before you went anywere it was kind of a pain. With the standard style you can pack and set up before you take off. Braking camp to come home is a little easier as well.


 
We had a canvas and a hard sided pop up that we used for awhile for camp and the hardsided one was alot warmer and less drafts


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Thanks guys. Leaning realy hard toward a hardside now. Nothing huge, just something to reduce my travel a bit.


----------

